# Doweling with router table



## Niki (5 Jul 2006)

Good day

A few day ago I promised to share with you how I'm doweling with my router table.

The Left side drilling is shown step-by-step but for the Right one, only the first step is shown.

The marking of L and R is very important, so please mark the same way as in the picture.
To emphasize, L is Left of the stop and R is right of the stop.

I did not mention the fence/bit distance setting and the router depth stop setting that depends on the thickness of your wood and the dowel dia. and length.

Regards
Niki



```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/01.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/02.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/03.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/04.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/05.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/06.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/07.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/08.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/09.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/10.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/11.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/12.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/13.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/14.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/15.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/16.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/17.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/18.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/19.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/20.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/21.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/22.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/23.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/24.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/25.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/26.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/27.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/28.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/29.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/30.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/31.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/32.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/33.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/34.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Doweling/35.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Paul Chapman (5 Jul 2006)

Brilliant, Niki =D> =D> 

Paul


----------



## Philly (6 Jul 2006)

NIki
You have too many great ideas-many thanks for sharing!
Philly


----------



## JPEC (6 Jul 2006)

Nice one Nicky.
Looks more accurate than my Lamello.

Keep the good ideas coming =D> 

Julian


----------



## Niki (6 Jul 2006)

Sorry for the late reply, no electricity all day.

Thank you all for the kind replies

Phily
After what I've seen on your web site, I think that your Profession is woodworking and your hobby is Company director.
Great web site, great furniture, very nice workshop and beautiful daughter.

niki


----------



## Adam (7 Jul 2006)

Thats a neat method, and setup.

Regards,

Adam


----------

